# Scary Hedgehog Dream



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

So, the dream started off as me on my way to Ohio to pick up James. When we got there, the place was closed off by two solid metal teal colored gates. They opened up, and it led to a normal looking house. We went in, and hedgehogs were running everywhere, cages were stacked up on top of each other. A large white poodle was also walking around. I found James, he didn't curl up or huff and I instantly fell in love with him. My mom and I went around the house trying to find the owner; which she was right around the corner from where we were. She had the leash to the white poodle in her hands. James fell asleep in my palm and was nomming on my thumb in his sleep and it was so cute. >w< The owner told us we could just take James and be on our way, so we went out of the door. Then though, we were stopped by someone saying "We needed to see something." We were then took to a chicken coop in their backyard and it was full of dead animals because the place abused their pets. We then ran back to our car and the gates closed behind us by starved dogs pulling them shut. I held onto James and got into the car and we drove away.

o.o Lol, my mom thinks it's an omen or something. It was really creepy. D:


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Yikes!!! :shock:


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah, I woke up still freaking out.  I had to take a shower to help me brush away the feeling. It was truly a horrible dream besides getting James.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I hate it when my dreams stay with me like that...creeeepy...


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh my. I hate those kinds of dreams.


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Lol, yeah. D:
It was probably because I was listening to Silent Hill music before bed or something. I'm really unsure. xD


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Yah...that just miiiight have something to do with it...

I can't do horror ever since I saw Resident Evil being played when I was little.


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Haha, I love Silent Hill.  I've watched every walkthrough to the games I don't have. I have Silent Hill 4, and Shattered Memories at the moment. I've seen the movie, and own 3 soundtracks.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

lol I saw your Silent Hill art. It's awesome, especially Pyramid Head! Though I haven't played it I know the games are great and I wish I could work up the courage to play them. And other games such as Clock Tower.


----------



## Mew (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks! That art is kind of old though. ^-^' The story lines are really interesting, and the atmosphere they have in each game fits perfectly. It may be a gruesome series and can get the adrenaline pumping, but they're really a thrill to play. x3


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

I had a doozy of a nightmare last night. And I know I only dreamed it but I feel like a terrible hedgie-mommy.

So I was going to give Emma a bath so I put her in the tub and turned the water on. For some ungodly reason I _left her there by herself._ When I came back the water was above her head and she wasn't responsive when I picked her up. Panicking, I began the hedgie-Heimlich as described in the Health section of HHC. Thankfully on the second or third "push" she spat out water and started breathing. Then I woke up and frantically ran to the living room to make sure she was okay.


----------

